# entschlammen



## victor-7 (7. August 2009)

Hallo Angler, 
Ich habe eine Frage. 
Ich besitze auf meinem Grundstück einen sehr langen aber schmalen Teich. Es war damals mal ein Altarm der Hase in Essen (oldb.) Als die Hase begradigt wurde, Wurde mein kleines Teilstück der Hase abgeschnitten. Da ich erst vor 1 jahr wieder angefangen habe zu angeln lag der Teich immer unbewirtschaftet da. Und wegen den vielem Laub ist der Schlamm höher als das Grundwasser. Ich habe mal zur probe reingestochen und 1m schlamm entdeckt. !!! 
Wie kann ich so viel Schlamm gut entschlammen ? Im Teich ist im moment kein Wasser und keine fische. ich habe gehört das man den Schlamm mit einem Güllefass rausziehen kann? 
Wenn das ginge und eine gute Lösung wäre wär das toll, da ich auf einem Bauernhof wohne und einen Trecker+ Güllefaß zur verfügung habe und mir die kosten des Baggerfahrers sparen würde. Der Arm ist an der breitesten Stelle 4m breit und sonst so 3-4m. Und er ist ca 300m lang

Bitte um Antwort. 

P.S. Ich habe schon 2 Threads aufgemacht wo ich aber noch 0 Ahnung hatte. Also jetzt bitte keine Antworten wie öhh les dir die anderen Antworten erstmal durch. 
Ich hab beide Threads mehrmals durchgelesen und es hat mir nichts gebracht. Ich habe mir jetzt bücher über teichwirtschaft durchgelesen. Aber da steht auch nicht wirklich was zum Entsclhammen drinn


----------



## schrauber78 (7. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Moin Victor.

Das mit dem Güllefass wird nicht klappen, da der Schlamm zu zäh sein wird.
Versuch es doch mal mit mit dem Frontlader deines Treckers (wenn er einen haben sollte).
Ansonsten mietest du dir nen kleinen Bagger bei HKL o.ä. . Damit wirst du besser arbeiten können.


----------



## Haggard (7. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Ich würde auch sagen , ein Bagger ranholen  , dann den Schlamm auf dem Grundstück verteilen oder trocknen lassen und dann ein Erdwall machen.


----------



## victor-7 (7. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

wie teuer wird ein Bagger pro stunde etwa sein ? 
Ich würde es auch mit dem Frontlader machen, aber das Problem ist, dass die Hase da damals noch vertieft wurde. Und deshalb sind die Ränder ungefähr 2-3 m über dem Schlamm´.


----------



## Ossipeter (7. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Klasse! Da kannst du ja einiges versenken! Wird aber recht teuer. So oder so. Kannst du den Teich ablassen?  Wenn nicht brauchst du eine Bagger mit 15m Greifarm und ein Paar Laster die dir den Schlamm wegfahren.


----------



## victor-7 (8. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Danke Ossipeter, 
Ich brauch den Teich nich ablassen weil da im moment kein wasser drin ist. Ich habe mal zur Probe Mit einem Bohrer 1,20 m Tief gebohr und nach 2 Tagen wieder geschaut. Das Loch war fast voll. Der Schlamm der dort drin ist, ist auch komplett nass und hat sich vollgesaugt. Wenn man einmal in die Mitte geht davon, sackt man ein und die stelle wo man einsackte füllt sich mit Wasser. Falls du das meinst, ja ich kann im moment praktisch in dem Teich spazieren gehen


----------



## fishingexpert87 (8. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

hy schlamm sauger....bagger....oder echte deutsche handarbeit! viel spaß


----------



## Dida (8. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Hallo;

ich würde auch einen Bagger holen;
Für die std. wirst du zwischen 40 und 60 € bezahlen! (kommt auf die größe des Baggers an *plus* an-bzw.abfahrt)(LKW std. kostet ca. 40 €)

Gruß


----------



## schrauber78 (8. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*



victor-7 schrieb:


> wie teuer wird ein Bagger pro stunde etwa sein ?
> Ich würde es auch mit dem Frontlader machen, aber das Problem ist, dass die Hase da damals noch vertieft wurde. Und deshalb sind die Ränder ungefähr 2-3 m über dem Schlamm´.


 
Und wenn du dir eine Einfahrtrampe baust, damit du rein kommst?

Ich hab mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht und wenn du da mal drauf klickst, dann sollte das su ongefähr deinen Anforderungen entsprechen.
Preis steht auch dabei. http://www.rentinorio.de/mieten/baumaschinen_bauzubehoer:bagger:+Bagger+Verleih/TEREX-Raupenbagger,-Einsatzgewicht--12,0-to.---26,0-to.-Preis-ab-€-261,80-detail:72319704:71435425:0:Verleih:-.html

Wenn ich das mal eben über den Daumen peile, dann willst du etwa 1200 m³ Schlamm bewegen. Da wirst du den Bagger mindestens 6 Tage benötigen, da du wohl kaum mehr als 50 Meter Strecke am Tag schaffen wirst.

Mal schnell gerechnet: Pro Anhänger 8 t Zuladung (sind etwa 6 m³), macht 12 m³ pro Fahrt bei 2 Anhängern, macht etwa 17 Fahrten am Tag, wenn du die 200 m³ (50 Meter) schaffen willst.

Wenn du es allein machen willst, dann dauert es sogar noch viel länger.
Den Bagger kannst du ja selbst bedienen (oder du hast nen Bekannten der das kann), aber dann brauchst du wenigstens noch eine zweite Person, die den Abraum mit dem Schlepper abfährt. Noch besser wären sogar 2 Schlepper, die den Abraum entsorgen, damit der Bagger effektiver genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Case (8. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Du dürftest da auf ca. 1000 Kubikmeter Schlamm kommen. 

Ich denke du solltest Dir erst mal Gedanken machen, wohin mit dem Zeug. 
Im schlechtesten Fall ist das Sondermüll. Und das zu entsorgen wird teuer.
Wir hatten im Verein so einen ähnlichen Fall. 

Case


----------



## schrauber78 (8. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Mal grob über den Daumen gepeilt kommst du bei der Aktion etwa auf Kosten zwischen  2.500 und 2.750 Euro.
Das ist zwar ein haufen Kohle, aber ich denke, dass es sehr gut angelegt ist.

Kleiner Tipp Frag doch mal beim NABU an, ob die evtl. eine Möglichkeit sehen oder Idee haben dich bei der Renaturierung zu unterstützen.


----------



## victor-7 (8. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Ich könnte mir auch vorstelln es mit Schüppe zu machen. Jedenfalls ein Teilstück, Wir könnten mit bis zu 8 Mann 2 Wochenlang von früh bis spät schüppen. Den Schlamm werde ich erste an den Rändern verteilen und später Gras darauf sähen. Und der Schlamm der übrig bleibt wird getrocknet und dann auf 19 ha Acker verteilt, da er ein super Dünger ist. 
Das ist bisher mein Plan. Wenn ich mir deine ca. 3000 € anschaue würd mir übel :v 
Ich glaube ich werde dann doch lieber mit meinen Freunden zur Schüppe greifen müssen. Wenn wir jeden zweiten Tag in den Ferien arbeiten können wir 7 Tage in den Herbstferien entschlammen da dürfte schon was zusammen kommen. 
Wovor ich nur angst habe ist, dass wir den ersten schlamm entfernen und das Grundwasser sofort hochkommt. Dann wird der Schlamm noch schwerer. Kann ich aber ja ehh nich verhindern. Mit den Trecker reinfahren geht auch nicht, da er in dem Schlamm versacken würde. Ich versacke ja schon in dem Schlamm. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das ich den Front lader so platzieren könnte dass ich jedenfalls da reinschüppen kann.


----------



## Case (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*



victor-7 schrieb:


> Wovor ich nur angst habe ist, dass wir den ersten schlamm entfernen und das Grundwasser sofort hochkommt. Dann wird der Schlamm noch schwerer. .




Wenn da Grundwasser reinkommt, und den Schlamm dünnflüssiger macht, dann käme ja wieder Deine Güllepumpe in's Spiel.  Vielleicht den Graben einfach wässern, den Schlamm irgendwie aufwühlen und dann mit der Pumpe absaugen. 

Sag ich mal so als Laie

Case


----------



## Syntac (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

und wieviel schluckt so nen Ding? wenn sich im Lauf der Jahre wirklich 1000-1200cbm bei Dir angesammelt haben, wirste paar mal saugen lassen dürfen... aber ist wohl auf jeden Fall besser als Handarbeit, das geht nämlich ganz schön in die Arme mit der Zeit.


----------



## victor-7 (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

das kann ich mir gut vorstellen syntac 
also in das Güllefaß passen 8000 liter rein .
Aber ich glaube die Idee muss mann auch wieder verfallen lassen, da in dem schlamm sehr viele kleine steine und äste sind


----------



## victor-7 (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

So ich komm grad von der lagebesprechung vor ort ^^
wir haben uns entschlossen nur rund 100 m zu entschlammen wenn überhaupt vll auch nur 60. Ich hab mal ein paar fotos gemacht um euch die Möglichkeit zu geben euch euren eigenen eindruck zu machen


----------



## Heidechopper (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Au weia! Bei der Konsistenz hilft nur der Baggerlöffel!

Da es ein Nebenarm der Hunte war, dürfte da auch kein Mönch vorhanden sein, nehme ich an?

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## victor-7 (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Sorry rolf das ich das jetzt sagen muss. 
Ich habe extra geschrieben, dass das ein Altarm von der HASE war. Als die Hase begradigt worden ist, wurde das stück abgetrennt und von uns brach liegen lassen 
und bei der Konsistent hilft nicht nur der Baggerarm da ich heute schon mal mit einer Schüppe dawar. Die erste schicht geht sehr schwer da hast du recht aber danach kann mann es rausschüppen. Und wie sollte mir ein Mönch dort nützen ?


----------



## Syntac (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Hase oder Hunte is ja nicht unbedingt relevant - das willst Du schaufeln?!
Viel Spaß. Warum nur 60 meter? Da würde ich lieber etwas sparen und dann lieber komplett und vernünftig machen (lassen). 
Ist auch die Frage, inwieweit Teilstrecke möglich - wird dir u.U. alles nachrutschen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*



victor-7 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch vorstelln es mit Schüppe zu machen. Jedenfalls ein Teilstück, Wir könnten mit bis zu 8 Mann 2 Wochenlang von früh bis spät schüppen. Den Schlamm werde ich erste an den Rändern verteilen und später Gras darauf sähen. Und der Schlamm der übrig bleibt wird getrocknet und dann auf 19 ha Acker verteilt, da er ein super Dünger ist.......



Jeep.... lass dir das mal Instituten bescheinigen -  wenn der so "sauber" ist, das der auch auf Bio-Land darf, so kann es doch durchaus sein, dass der VK-Wert den Mietpreis für `nen Bagger aufwiegt.
(Sofern du in der Umgebung Bio-Landwirte hast)

Uli


----------



## victor-7 (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Ich wollte ihn eig. Lieber für unsere eigenen Grasflächen benutzen. Da wir so den teuren künstlichen Dung für dieses jahr nicht mehr kaufen müssen.


----------



## victor-7 (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Mir ist grade genau in diesem Zeitpunkt eine gloreiche idee gekommen 
Könnte man mit unserem Trecker+Frontlader das ufer etwas abtragen ? oder würde das dann alles nicht mehr stabil genug sein ?  Weil wenn wir das abtragen könnten wir dort mit frontlader rein .


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*



victor-7 schrieb:


> So ich komm grad von der lagebesprechung vor ort ^^
> wir haben uns entschlossen nur rund 100 m zu entschlammen wenn überhaupt vll auch nur 60. Ich hab mal ein paar fotos gemacht um euch die Möglichkeit zu geben euch euren eigenen eindruck zu machen




Und dann ?
Dann rutscht der Rest langsam nach ...nee, ich denk,wenn ausbaggern ,dann alles.

Uli


----------



## Wasdenn? (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

kann mich da nur den anderen anschließen, sowas geht nur mit bagger; ein meter schlammtiefe, die vielen äste........hab eine entschlammung von hand erst hinter mir in einem viel kleineren gewässer - nie wieder!; ich hätte damals 2000 bis 4000 euro zahlen müssen, wenn es ein profi gemacht hätte mit bagger, doch das geld war mir zu schade - im nachhinein ein fehler; entschlammen von hand ist eine schinderei.


----------



## Bassey (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Alternativ kann man ja bei myhammer.de eine Rückwärtsauktion einstellen. Man gibt den Höchstpreis an den man bereit ist zu zahlen und die Anbieter bieten sich gegenseitig runter. Da findest du vielleicht eine günstigere Variante.
Nur achte darauf in der Beschreibung ja alle Angaben exakt zu machen, sonst heißt es evtl. noch "ja so war das aber nicht beschrieben, das wird teurer).

Gruß

Sven


----------



## boarischahias (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*



victor-7 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ihn eig. Lieber für unsere eigenen Grasflächen benutzen. Da wir so den teuren künstlichen Dung für dieses jahr nicht mehr kaufen müssen.


 
Wieviel kostet denn der (gesparte) Dünger für Euere Grasflächen?

Ca. 3000 Euro fürs Entschlammen - gesparte Kosten für Dünger = Tatsächliche Entschlammungskosten

Nur als Denkanstoss...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Heidechopper (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Hallo Victor-7: Sorry mit der Verwechslung der beiden Flüsse (ist 'n Prob das ich schon seit der Grundschule mit hab).
Zur Frage nach den Mönch: bei guter Vorflut wäre ein gut von unten ziehender Mönch als Schlammabsauger eine Alternative, da dann der Schlamm nach und nach abrutscht und über einen größeren Zeitraum abgezogen würde.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Hallo Victor,

da hast du dir ja nen ganz schönen Batzen Arbeit vorgenommen!

Mit dem Faß geht das auch nur bei "frischem" Schlamm aus einem abgelassenen Teich.
Und das Faß mußt du dir von einem Schlosser umarbeiten lassen!
Fällt aber in deinem Fall sowieso flach!

Am einfachsten machst du das Ganze echt mit nem Bagger.
Kostenaufwendig, aber am wenigsten Schinderei.

Natürlich kannst du dich (und deine danach wahrscheinlich nicht mehr vorhandenen Freunde) auch gerne schinden.
Würde ich wahrscheinlich auch machen!

Dafür kannst du dir Hilfen bauen.

Gut wär's schon mal, wenn du an deinem Schlepper eine Seilwinde hast!
Dann nimmst du eine handelsübliche Schubkarre und läßt dir die von einem befreundeten Schlosser als Schlammbeförderungsboot umbauen.
Damit meine ich, dass nur noch die Wanne der Schubkarre bleibt und alles andere, wie Radaufhängung und Stützen etc. der Flex zum Opfer fällt.
Anschließend nur noch an den Rand und vorne Befestigungsösen für ne Schlupp anschweißen lassen, in die du dann den Haken von der Winde einhaken kannst.

Jetzt gehts ab an deinen Teich und du legst zwei Bohlen parallel nebeneinander in deinen Teich. Hierauf gleitet dann dein Schlammbeförderungsboot aus dem Teich.

Mit genügend Sklaven und deren Versorgung mit reichlich Futter und Erfrischungsgetränken, eventuell noch mit einem zweiten Schlammboot und einigermaßen gutem Wetter könntest du 10-15m³/Tag anpeilen.

Den Schlamm würde ich an deiner Stelle nur um den Damm des Teiches verteilen.
Wenn du düngen willst damit, mußt du nämlich entweder verflüssigen oder unterackern!
Beides wär mir jetzt zu aufwendig.
Und als Dammerhöhung eignet sich das relativ feste Zeug wunderbar.


----------



## Syntac (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

jup, aber 10cbm / Tag bei 1000cbm = 100 Tage. Bei Berufstätigen kommt meist nur der Samstag in Frage = 52 Samstage. Gehen wir davon aus, dass nur Frühjahr / Sommer / Herbst gearbeitet wird / werden kann, dauert das Vorhaben ca. 2 Jahre. 
= Baggern.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*



Syntac schrieb:


> jup, aber 10cbm / Tag bei 1000cbm = 100 Tage. Bei Berufstätigen kommt meist nur der Samstag in Frage = 52 Samstage. Gehen wir davon aus, dass nur Frühjahr / Sommer / Herbst gearbeitet wird / werden kann, dauert das Vorhaben ca. 2 Jahre.
> = Baggern.




Dann braucht er eben mehr "Sklaven"!


----------



## Syntac (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

VIEL mehr


----------



## victor-7 (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

ich werde mich letztendlich dochwohl dem Bagger anschließen müssen. Ganz ehrlich ich habe immer noch nicht verstanden wie ein mönch mir helfen könnte. 
Ich glaube ich stelle mir unter einem Mönch was anderes vor als ihr.


----------



## schrauber78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*



victor-7 schrieb:


> Mir ist grade genau in diesem Zeitpunkt eine gloreiche idee gekommen
> Könnte man mit unserem Trecker+Frontlader das ufer etwas abtragen ? oder würde das dann alles nicht mehr stabil genug sein ? Weil wenn wir das abtragen könnten wir dort mit frontlader rein .


 
Die Idee hatte ich dir aber schon ein paar Posts vorher geschildert *anmerk*

Ein Mönch ist ein absperrbarer Wasserablauf, mit dem man mit Hilfe von Brettern den Wasserstand regulieren kann.
Das hilft dir aber nur, wenn das Stück Bach einen Zulauf hätte.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Aber ein Mönch hilft bei der dicken Schlammschicht überhaupt nicht!
Den Schlick kannst und darfst du nicht einfach den nächsten Bach runterspülen.


----------



## victor-7 (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

also muss ich baggern. 
Ich bin heute nochmal mit der Schüppe da gewesen. 
Das kann man vergessen. Da sind teilweise echt dicke Äste drunter.


----------



## BARSCH123 (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

ich würde auch den bagger nehmen :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Mit dem Baggern geht's eben am einfachsten...:q

Wenn ihr Landwirtschaft habt, dann versuch doch mal Vitamin *B*!
Vielleicht hat irgendein Bekannter deiner Eltern noch nen ollen Bagger rumstehen und leiht dir Diesen gegen einen kleinen Obolus aus.#h


----------



## schrauber78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Schade, dass deine Bilder von Seite 2 nicht die besten sind, aber so wie es aussieht, wirst du auch nicht um eine teilweise Freiflächenberäumung drumherum kommen.


----------



## Wasdenn? (11. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

wie sind denn die zufahrtswege zu dem gewässer? sind die dämme breit und stabil genug? und was ist mit dem ganzen gehölz? darfst du das fällen?


----------



## victor-7 (12. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Das Holz gehört mir. Alle quer stehenden Bäumme fälle ich und sonst lass ich die Bäume stehn, da sie die Sonne aus Süden Blockieren Die zufahrtswege sind gut. Wir haben eine Straße direkt daneben. Ich konnte mit Trecker+Grassmäher über den Deich fahren


----------



## Evil06 (16. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Hi,  ich bin vor wenigen Tagen mit meinem Teich fertig geworden. Der Teich ist 400 m² groß und die Schlammschicht betrug 90 cm Wir haben das ganze 3 Monate "trocknen lassen" geplant waren 1 1/2 Tage baggern. Es wurden 5. (Davon 2 12 Stundentage, 3 7 Stundentage) 1. Man sollte bei dieser Größenordnung mindestens mit einem 16 Tonnen Radbagger arbeiten. (Den wir Gott sei dank hatten) 2. Abtransport reicht ein 8Tonnen Hänger oder Meiler Kipper. 3. Ein Baggerfahrer ohne Erfahrung ist dort fehl am Platz. 4. Ein fester Untergrund ( Rampe) aus Mineralgemisch (8-10 cm Durchmesser) ist ein muss!! Bei einer Rampenlänge von ca.13 m haben wir 45 Tonnen gebraucht. (ca. 450 Euro) Du musst von vorne bis hinten alles Perfekt durchorganisieren und plane für diese Aktion mindestens 3000 Euro ein!  Viel Spass!!


----------



## Evil06 (16. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*


----------



## Evil06 (16. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*


----------



## Syntac (16. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Kettenbagger statt Radbagger, dann braucht man auch nicht unbedingt eine Einfahrrampe


----------



## Evil06 (16. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Is klar, wenn der sich festfährt, viel Spaß beim rausziehen


----------



## victor-7 (16. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Jungs Jungs mal gaz ruhig ^^
Es ist egal ob das ein kettenbagger oder ein radbagger ist!
Der Teich ist so schmall das der Bagger an jeder stelle mit seinem Arm hinkann, und zwar vom Ufer aus


----------



## Syntac (17. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

@Evil: hm, habe meine Teiche im Frühjahr machen, bei uns wars rechtig sumpfig und hatten nen Kettenbagger mit extrabreiten Ketten. Der ist zwar auch mal bis über die Ketten versumpft, konnte sich aber mit der Schaufel und ein paar Tonnen Sprengung wieder raus arbeiten. Mit nem Radbagger wäre ich wohl gar nicht den Hang bis zu den Teichen runter gekommen. 
Aber WENN er mal unrettbar fest steckt, ist es mit Sicherheit kein Spaß.


----------



## Hamisch (17. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Hi, hamm diese jahr ein ähnlichen see gepachtet. wir sind zu dem schluss gekommen das ews eigentlich unmöglich ist selbst auszuschaufeln (macht mal ein probetag graben... wir lachen heute noch beim abendlichen bier über unseren versuch|bla.
auch von dem vorschlag dir einen bagger zu leihen kann ich nur abraten. wenn der einsinkt hab ihr ein problem. wir hamm uns für klotzen statt klekern entschieden. 35 tonnen bagger (kein mobil sondern nen kettenbagger) für ein tag baggern. der kann in den teich fahren sich sellber befreien und das monster bewegt mit einmal schaufeln ca. 400l. an einem tag ham wir so ca 1800m³ ausgebaggert war nicht gant billig aber wir sind zu 6 und so gings. auf unsere 16 jahre pacht nix. das ergebnis ist ein hammer. den aushub hamm wir einfach hinter unseren deich geworfen. das sieht erstma richtig schlimm aus. auch der teich. aber schon nach 2,5 monaten siehst du weder von schlamm noch das in dem teich gebbagert wurde etwas. wie ein wunder explodiert der schlamm über und unter wasser mit pflanzen. und könn jetz einfach nur geniesen. :m


----------



## victor-7 (22. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

bei einem normalen bagger mit 15m arm braucht ganich in den teich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
er kann vom rand aus an jede stelle


----------



## victor-7 (23. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

ich hab grad hier im forum gelesen; dass man den treich im winter einfrieren lassen kann. wenn ich das mache kann ich da dann nicht kalk drüber streuen =?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Auf dem feuchten Schlammboden 500kg/ha fein gemahlenen Brandkalk mit dem Ziel des Schlammabbaues!
anschließend übern Winter trocken liegen lassen.


----------



## victor-7 (23. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

wie viel schlamm wird das denn etwa wegmachen ?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Das wird sich zeigen ,ganz soll er ja nicht weg, weil der Schlamm ja ein fruchtbarer Boden ist und es sollen auch wieder Fischnährtiere entstehen (Zooplankton).
Beim austrocknen reduziert sich der Schlamm ja schon um ein fünftel der Menge , da er ja größtenteils aus Wasser besteht.
Sollte immer noch zu viel Schlamm im Teich sein ist das ganze zu wiederholen (es sollte aber mindestens 15cm Schlamm erhalten bleiben).


----------



## victor-7 (23. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

aber ich denke bei eienr schlammschicht von 1,50m wo noch nichtmal wasser drüber steht wird das nichts bringen oder ?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Da hilft nur ausbaggern!

Vieleicht findest du einen oder mehrere Landwirte der dir die gute Erde abnimmt (ist ein ausgezeichneter Dünger, der Landwirt braucht dann 3 Jahre nicht mehr düngen).
Wenn der Landwirt dann die Erde noch selber holt sparst du die Abfuhrkosten!


----------



## Barsch26 (24. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Ich stimme auch für abbagern 
Ist am besten. Wenn du auch nen kleinen Bager oder so bei dir zu Hause hast würde ich mit dem schon mal anfangen 
abzubagern. Bist du dir einen großen ausgeliehen hast


----------



## victor-7 (24. August 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

das mit dem bauer kannste dir abschminken  
wir sind selber welche und haben 2 hänger 12 tonn ´+ 7 tonnen  
ja letendlich werd ich ausbbaggern danke für eure hilfe
in gegebener zeit wert ich mal wegen den besatz auf euch zukommen 
--- closed----


----------



## victor-7 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Hey, einige von euch kennen bestimmt noch meinen letzten Thread. Aus einem Altarm der Hase will ich einen Angelteich machen. Vor 10 min war ich bei dem Grundstück, dass übliche nachgucken. Bisher war der Teich komplett trocken, bis auf eine kleine Stelle. Der Schlamm war zwar immer feucht, aber nie war das Wasser flächendeckend zu sehen. 
Im Frühling werden wir das Gewässer ausbaggern, wenn die Genemigungen der Hase Wasseracht da sind. 
Jetzt meine Frage: 
Kann das Wasser, was sich sicherlich halten wird durch Regenfälle, irgendwelche Einschränkungen des ausbaggern mit sich bringen? Kann/Muss ich da jetzt schon was unternehmen? 

Weitere Arbeiten die noch durchgeführt werden: 
Winterferien: Bäumebeschneiden,Aufräumen der Äste am Boden etc, Efeu am Boden entfernen
Frühjahr: 2m in die Tiefe den Schlamm ausbaggern
vom Frühjahr bis zum nächsten Jahr: 
keine Besatzmaßnamen geplant.
Das Wasser soll sich erstmal "erholen"
Frühjahr 2011:
Besatz von Grasern usw.. 
Gibts dort irgendwelche Fehler? 

P.S: Ich werde an dem Teich einige Probleme mit Laub, welches neuen Schlamm erzeugt haben. Wie kann ich mich dagegen schützen? 

für syntac wird der thread weitergeführt


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Wieso keine Besatzmaßnahme? Fischbesatz ist gut 
Jede Trübung ist Algenschutz. Futterfischaufbau, Bodenumwandlung, Nährstoffaufbau etc. Wieso Graser??? Da musst du erst mal wissen ob Gras vorhanden ist und ob die Wassertemperatur über 18 ° liegt? Laubeintrag? Im Winter alles abholzen was zuviel Laub einbringt. West - Nord- und Südseite.


----------



## victor-7 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

soll ich südseite  abholzen? 
hmm abholzen ist auch immer sone sache...
durchs holz liegt das wesentlich geschützter
ich habe hier den tipp gekreigt das waSSER ein jahr erholen zu lassen |bigeyes war das nicht richtig`?


----------



## Hemmingway60 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: entschlammen*

Hallo Viktor! wir hatten ein ähnliches Problem und es folgen der maßen gelöst: Der örtliche Bauer stellte uns sine Güllepumpe zur verfügung. hast du ja. die Örthliche Feuerwehr lieferte das wasser zum verflüssigen der Sedimente. sollte auch bei dir kein Problem sein. Kostenpunkt: Ein Spanferkel und mehere liter Bier. Auch das denke ich ist bei dir kein Problem als Landwirth!nun brauchst du dir nur noch gedanken zu machen,über die nachhaltigkeit deiner aktion,und da denke ich mir wird der eine oder andere Baum dafür weichen müssen. ich hoffe ich habe dir ein paar informationen geliefert um dein Projekt erfolgreich durchführen zu können. Gruß Günni|wavey:


----------

